# Graphics Competition ( 3 ) voting



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Welcome to the *Graphics Competition 3* voting.

Vote for who you think designed the best sig. Let any bias opinions on the theme of the sig pass, and judge only on technique of the sig.

*Entry 1*









*Entry 2*









*Entry 3*









*Entry 4*









*Entry 5*









*Entry 6*


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow these are amazing sigs. I ended up going with entry 1. I loved the look of it, the text placement, blending, everything!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I gave it to entry 2. I love wolverine and it's a nice piece.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Everyone did a really good job, some pretty sweet work.

I had a difficult time picking between 1, 5 and 4. I ended up going with 4, though, because of how clean it looks.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I thought I had a good entry but after seeing some of the other ones I know I am outmatched badly


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Entry 4 but they are all really well done


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

No.3 - epic Einstein


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Entry 2


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Another great competition!
Keeps getting better and better!

Excellent idea going with the B&W theme.

I like all of them - styles are different but the final products are awesome!

Went with entry 5!
I love the way it looks!

great job everyone. See you at the next one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Really liked entries 1 and 6 but chose number 1. All of them are well done though:thumbsup:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I really like that everyone at least got one vote.

P.S Lets get the next one going


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

All around. Good entries. Can't wait for SOTM


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

All of the entries were spectacular. Awesome work everyone!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Very nice work everyone im glad to see you all keeping this section alive..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice, great job everyone.

Entry 6 won, but everyone did a great job.

I will hand out payments soon and all that, just very busy today.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

M.C said:


> Nice, great job everyone.
> 
> Entry 6 won, but everyone did a great job.
> 
> I will hand out payments soon and all that, just very busy today.


Don't you mean entry 4? :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Who did entry 4?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Who did entry 4?


Exactly!
Congratulations *Entry 4*! 

And all the others also..great job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I was entry 2.

was not expecting to pick up any prize in this comp as i didnt put anywhere near the amount of work into doing it as i normally do.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Lol yeah, entry 4. Been out last 2 days, I'll get the prizes and stuff going quickly.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

M.C said:


> Lol yeah, entry 4. Been out last 2 days, I'll get the prizes and stuff going quickly.


Who was entry 4 M.C ?!

Just curious!

I was Entry 1 btw...guys! :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Entry 1 - Limba
Entry 2 - Killstarz
Entry 3 - Intermission
Entry 4 - D.P
Entry 5 - KryOnicle
Entry 6 - CutterKick

---------------

I sent out all the credits out, and updated the graphics champion list if you guys wish to go there and see D.P's next entry into his champion resume.

Good job everyone, you all did a great job, and I'm sorry I was late in handing out the creds and things, been very busy in my day to day.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Disappointed at my place, but I have pride in what I did - haven't did Gfxs in a while. Congats to Dp


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well done Donut Porker. I'm busy over the weekend, but will put SOTM 5 up Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Ha! Donut Porker...I like it. Good job everyone, till the next one!


----------

